# pilot Belkin surf N300 F7D2102az pour mac



## pierre34500 (9 Août 2013)

Bonjours, 

je viens d'acheter une clé wifi en attentent de remplacer la carte wifi de mon MBP qui a grillé
sauf que jais un petit problème, le cd d'installation ne contient que les pilotes pour windows, donc impossible de l'installer

et en la connectent seul, rien ne se passe

c'est la Belkin surf N300 F7D2102az







 (sur la mienne il y a le logo et belkin d'écrit)

je suis ouvert a toute solution
Merci d'avance 
Pierre


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2013)

Sur le site de Belkin elle n'est indiquée compatible qu'avec Windows:

 OS Supported: Windows XP Service Pack 3 32 bit, Windows Vista 32/64 bit, Windows 7 32/64 bit, and Windows 8 32/64 bit


----------



## pierre34500 (9 Août 2013)

c'est une clé wifi oui
et sur le site belkin il est pas dit que c'est compatible mac, mais il doit bien avoir un moyen de contourner ça

au pire, je peut faire une partition linux, peut être que ça marchera ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2013)

Belkin n'ayant pas développé de pilotes autres que ceux pour Windows, tu vas avoir du mal à la faire fonctionner!

Tu ferais mieux de la revendre et acheter un modèle compatible MacOS X!

http://store.rokland.com/products/802-11n-wi-fi-wireless-n-usb-adapter-for-apple-mac-os-x


----------



## pierre34500 (9 Août 2013)

et avec wine ?
il y a forcement un moyen, en bidouillant un peu


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2013)

je doute! réussir à installer un pilote écrit pour Windows et faire en sorte que le système MacOS X arrive à communiquer avec via Wine, je n'y crois pas beaucoup....

Tu aurais plus vite fait d'installer Windows sur ton Mac!

Franchement regarde les clés Wifi compatibles Mac (je t'ai mis un lien plus haut, mais il y en a d'autres!)


----------



## pierre34500 (9 Août 2013)

je viens de le voir oui

je croie que je vais faire ça, ça sera plus facile

merci a toi


----------

